

Taiwan becomes first Asian nation with Silicon Valley launch pad - frankacter
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/06/19/taiwan-silicon-valley-soft-landing-bridge/28928305/

======
JohnyLy
Great, Taiwan is becoming bigger and bigger on the startup world. See the new
bootcamp they started:
[http://www.startupstadium.tw](http://www.startupstadium.tw)

